# The Boys Graduate



## Blue Sky (Nov 22, 2015)

My adopted rescue Pyratolian boys have finally put their rowdy puppyhood be hind them!  It was a bit of a bumpy ride due to a job which monopolized my time this year. The boys saw a lot of backyard time for chasing. But with Rosie's passing they stepped up. One pup still chases chickens but leaves them in one piece (w some bruised dignity). If you are in the puppy stage hang in there. It's so worth the work!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2015)

So glad they are doing well.


----------



## Blue Sky (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you SBC that means a lot. We had a Murphy's law moment this evening but we will be alright. We have a lot of coyote pressure so the flock is edgy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2015)

Isn't that how it goes?

Sheep and LGD's... often take longer. Mostly because sheep are flightier. They take off running and it really upsets the young dog that is serious about  their job. Often it is livestock that need to learn to take ques from the dogs. Many dogs will try to run and stop them, cut them off etc. The reason is they are trying to round them up or keep them from scattering/flying off. 

We had a moment too... the pups are fed together but 5 ft apart in their own troughs... no issues. Yet yesterday I took deer meat out... enough for every dog to have a huge piece. "Not Leo" liked his so much he decided he should have "Silver's" too. 
"Silver" did not agree.

It is their momma's side ... our pyrs never fight over food. Toli's can be stupid. I ended up just throwing the rest to the other pups and Chunk so I could get to the two and break it up.

So Callie, D, Badger, Lena, Lucy, Amy, and Callie never got theirs.
Later we gave Amy a back.  Got another deer.


----------

